# Help identifying a plant, please?!



## carbonxxkidd (Oct 30, 2012)

Picked this plant up at Petco today. It was sold as a bunch and wasn't labeled, can anyone tell me what it is? It's the one in the front, taking up most of this picture. Thanks!!


----------



## amphirion (Jan 15, 2014)

Best bet is Lysimachia nummularia.


----------



## carbonxxkidd (Oct 30, 2012)

Thanks! Hoping it will do okay in the new NPT I'm setting up next week. Something different...


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

or a Bacopa Carolina? http://shop.plantedaquariumscentral.com/Bacopa-Carolina-EASY-PLANT_p_25.html#


----------



## carbonxxkidd (Oct 30, 2012)

I have some bacopa and this new plant is a bit different. Bacopa hasn't done so well for me, hope I have better luck with this one!


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

carbonxxkidd said:


> I have some bacopa and this new plant is a bit different. Bacopa hasn't done so well for me, hope I have better luck with this one!



you know, same with me, my Bacopa has not been doing so hot with me as well. and they say it is an easy plant too. LOL


----------



## carbonxxkidd (Oct 30, 2012)

I know, that's why I bought it too! I got it from Planted Aquariums Central online and she gave me a huge bunch, only have two tiny little pieces left. They aren't dying, but they aren't growing at all either. Sad.


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

carbonxxkidd said:


> I know, that's why I bought it too! I got it from Planted Aquariums Central online and she gave me a huge bunch, only have two tiny little pieces left. They aren't dying, but they aren't growing at all either. Sad.



Hahaha that is where I got mine as well. XD I was thinking about getting some of these for floaters. what do ya think? http://shop.plantedaquariumscentral...Hydrocotyle-leucocephala-EASY-PLANT_p_86.html


----------



## Alphahelix (Dec 7, 2013)

If you got it from petco I think its probably rotala indica- one of my favorite petco staples. they sell it in bunches

the way I can tell rotala is that the top most leaves are thinner than the rounded bottom ones. Can't really tell in the pic so I could be wrong haha


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

Looks like a moneywort to me.


----------



## carbonxxkidd (Oct 30, 2012)

It's hard to tell, I'm going to try and take a better picture tomorrow. It has perked up siginificantly since I put it in my tank, but it's a tough one...I could see it being the rotala, the pictures I've found look pretty similar...


----------



## cowgirlsue1 (Nov 22, 2013)

wisteria??? Petco sells in floating bunches.


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

cowgirlsue1 said:


> wisteria??? Petco sells in floating bunches.


Most definitely not wisteria. I have that in my tank.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Yeah looks like Moneywort to me as well.

And to add what everyone else is saying, my Bacopa never did well either, the same it's not dying but it's not growing either and I've had it in all different types of situations so idk what gives!


----------



## carbonxxkidd (Oct 30, 2012)

It's definitely not wisteria, I also have plenty of that in my tanks. Here are a couple more pics. Took them with my phone and there was water movement so not the best...


















I think Alphahelix is right, that it's Rotala Indica...


----------



## Alphahelix (Dec 7, 2013)

Definately looks like it to me- rounded lower leaves and thinner high leaves. It also is a petco staple in loose bunches


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Our PetCo's don't sell hardly anything except Anacharis and bamboo stalks lol. But yeah, I was comparing more pictures and I see it's the actual R. Indica, I learned that Indica and Rotundifolia were thought to be the same thing back a few years ago but Indica is fairly new to the hobby as a few years ago too and has since been identified as a different plant. Just some fun facts. ^_^


----------



## carbonxxkidd (Oct 30, 2012)

I'm excited to see it perk up so well, hoping my tank has enough light for it! It adds a different texture


----------

